# LA. breeder



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi everyone! I just had a question... ^_^ Well having my little guy (who has been keeping me very busy) a good friend of mine is interested in getting a malt too.







( This breed is the best!!) Well, i've heard Divine as being a line. She has tried to contact by email (as said to do on their site). First time she got no answer back for a couple weeks. Tried calling and the lady was not in town and couple of days ago she emailed again and asked some questions all she got back was a one sentence semi answer to her question.







??? She emailed again to ask her question and so far no response back. Has anyone dealt with them before? Thank you.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi, this is the first time i post on this forum. I`ve been reading you guys for a couple of weeks now. 
We are getting our baby maltese next week and we`ll introduce him when he gets home. 
I saw your post now and couldn`t resist to reply. If you are talking about divine maltese, YES they have gorgeous maltese and i got very good communication with them. I did not decide for one of three babies that they had available a month ago because they were around 2500 dlls for a pet puppy (male) and 3000 (for the female) and i couldn`t afford that right now. Gorgeous babies, though! I even got pictures by email, a male and a female. Maybe they still have them. Her name is Angie. 
I hope this helps, 
BTW. Forgive my english, we just came to live to Miami last year from Mexico and it may not be perfect but i am trying!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

BTW, my baby is the cutie on the right







. No name yet, buaaaaaa


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I also contacted Divine Maltese while I was searching for Brit she too have me emailed pics


She is a very active hobbyist though so she may be showing the dogs or something.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you guys!!







I hope its because they are busy! But I think they should of said that in the response email instead of a 1 line sentence... And shes been trying for over a several week period. 
mmo~ Hi & Welcome!! You baby is cute!!







Don't worry, your english is fine!! Hope you and your pup is doing well in Fla. and not in the way of the hurricane!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Until now, we are doing fine. I hope Ivan stays away. 
Maybe your friend should try contacting other breeders, there are a lot of fur babies looking for a perfect home. Good luck in your search!
This forum is so much fun!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I also contacted them a few months back and got an email letting me know they had 3 male maltese available...but I also thought their prices were just too much...

~Elegant

I like my breeder, Martha Thomas. She is in Yucca Valley, CA. Very reasonable pricing. Chanel was going to be a show dog, but my breeder chose her sister because she walked more on a lead. Have her look at the american maltese page for breeders.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Divine Maltese is a very reputable breeder but like most of the top breeders, they get tons and tons of inquiries. It could be pretty tough responding to hundreds of emails. Getting a Maltese sure isn't an easy task!! I wish your friend the best of luck!
Charmaine


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Sep 12 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Divine Maltese is a very reputable breeder but like most of the top breeders, they get tons and tons of inquiries.  It could be pretty tough responding to hundreds of emails.  Getting a Maltese sure isn't an easy task!!  I wish your friend the best of luck!
> Charmaine
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8963*


[/QUOTE]

charmypoo!
i recognize u from the MO site!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Charmypoo, i`ve been reading MO and looking at your gorgeous babies. Congratulations!!!








Please share with us your breeder information, i particularly LOVE Nibbler.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It's so nice to be on a forum that is completely unmoderated. I am part of many Maltese yahoogroups and I love the freedom of speech. I have always admited this site. I love the design - it is rare to see a well designed dog site. Great Job Joe!

It's nice to see friendly faces. Nibbler has always been a favourite for many - he just has the most adorable face. Sparkle and Nibbler actually have similiar looks but very different personalities. Nibbler's mom is CH Divine's Indecently Sweet and his dad is CH Cameo's Beau Ideal (a CH Pashes Beau Didley son). I absolutely LOVE Beau Didley but my chances of getting another grandson is rare. I purchased Nibbler from Tonia Holibaugh of Rhapsody Maltese.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Sep 12 2004, 06:16 PM
> *charmypoo!
> i recognize u from the MO site!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Mee,
Your Baby is just too cute! Who is her breeder?
Charmaine


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo_@Sep 12 2004, 06:59 PM
> *Charmypoo, i`ve been reading MO and looking at your gorgeous babies. Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mmo,
I absolutely LOVE your babies too. Do you mind sharing the breeder's name? I am actually looking for my next show girl since Sparkle is just way too tiny.
Thanks,
Charmaine


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Charmypoo,
Welcome to spoiledmaltese!!! I also recognize you from MO!
I have always admired your sweet babies. They have the cutest faces!!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Sep 12 2004, 07:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmo,
I absolutely LOVE your babies too. Do you mind sharing the breeder's name? I am actually looking for my next show girl since Sparkle is just way too tiny.
Thanks,
Charmaine
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8974
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for your answer!!! 
I got my baby from a friend of mine who is very reputable breeder in Lima, Peru!








I tried with two or three breeders here in the USA but for the quality that i was looking for was a bit pricey for me right now. 
So, i know this guy that shows and breeds in Peru but i was very troubled because of the distance and the stress that shipping the baby implied. He offered to bring him next week at almost 6 months (i had to wait longer so he`d be strong enough for the trip) but i am glad since this guy is very caring of his dogs and i got this beauty for 600 dlls!!!!!!!!!!!







I guess everything, including veterinary care and labor is cheaper in our countries.
Anyway, if you still want his name and contact information, i`ll gladly provide it to you.
And of course i`ll let you know next week if this baby is as good as he looks in photos.
How much does Nibbler weighs?? Whom of your beauties are you showing???


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Sep 12 2004, 07:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mee,
Your Baby is just too cute! Who is her breeder?
Charmaine
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8973
[/B][/QUOTE]

hi charmypoo!
im not sure if u recognize me in the MO site, im the one who found my jongee's sister from the site.
her breeder is Eleanor Merger from Norco in So.Cal

i always loved ur babies! i wish i had 4 four too! but i only can afford one


----------

